# Advice on new bikes.



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello fit and healthy people. I need some advice please.

Me and the missus want some new matching his and hers bikes. We have around £300 each to spend.

They will never get ridden more than 3 miles at a time - and this will be little trips into town shopping or to the station etc. Most of the riding will be on the road, but we will also use them for riding with our 6 year old son, and he likes to go on trails and slighly bumpy paths through the local park, and round rutland water etc. As our usage will be quite limited i don't really want to go over this budget and definitely not up to £500 which is where the prices start in our local bike shop.

There will be no serious off road riding so i don't think we want mountain bikes, and a road bike will be no good for the bumpy paths so we are looking at hybrid bikes.

So far we have been into halfords and are thinking about a pair of crossfire2 bikes. The next one up in price seems to be the VooDoo Marasa is this any better for the extra £50? I know nothing about bikes, so i have no idea if these are any good or not. So some questions:

1. Are these anygood?
2. Is there anything better for the money.
3. Anyone feel like offering any other advice on things to look for - such as are disk brakes better than v brakes - which type of gears should I be looking for etc?
Thanks very much, HS.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pop into you nearest EvanCycles and see what they can offer, lots of movement of old stock (last years bikes) so plenty of bargains to be had.

At your price range, hybrid bikes are the way to go, I wouldn't bother with front suspension unless you are riding off road and downhill.

Hydraulic brakes are fantastic for sudden stopping and perform better in the wet/mud - you can always upgrade later as hydraulic brakes tend to appear on hybrid bikes > £500

Halfords bikes are fine for your budget.

Hope that helps.

btw - congrats on turning bike riding into a family event, its a very rewarding and healthy lifestyle choice:thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yup try online with other shops mate and you might get a better deal if your buying 2 bikes. Some Halfords stuff is ok some is rubbish tbh. Or even try ebay for second hand get a better bike for the same price. 

If your going to go off road with your lad get front suspension, if not dont off road is miles more fun 

Brakes Hydro disc are the dogs clangers. No more of going down a hill and not being able to stop like with V brakes. 

If your going to be going any distance get yourself some shorts to or you will have to sit on a rubber ring for a week afterwards


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

would you consider second hand or allbeit brand new? i got a GT avalanche (i think black and white) off fleebay 2 weeks old mint in halfrauds for 550 picked it up for 210?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carrera bike in Halfords are decent enough and in your price range


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Cambridge is flooded with good bike shops, go to one of them, not a halfrauds

Station cycles is one from memory & I think you have a Giant concept store there now too.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Jace said:


> Cambridge is flooded with good bike shops, go to one of them, not a halfrauds
> 
> Station cycles is one from memory & I think you have a Giant concept store there now too.


I hear what you are saying, but i have looked at station cycles and a couple of other local shops and i can't see any nice looking hybrids for less then £500. And to be honest I can't see why their £500 bikes are any better than a Carrera from Halfords for £300.

The only place other than halfords that has anything in my price range in cycle king - and their stuff looks like a total pile of pap.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The bikes in halfrauds are actually great value for their price point, the <£600 category was won by carrera last year.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

This isn't to bad for the price. On my phone so hope the link works

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=75071


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd go with the Voodoo you've posted above, they're excellent bikes with a great reputation but tend to get forgotten/neglected as they're sold by Halfords. You won't find many bikes with hydraulic disc brakes for that price!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Oops - the poster's status is not looking to healthy.

Shame, I was about to offer my Trek 2011 hybrid bike for sale.


----------

